

The Daya Bay Reactor Neutrino Experiment | Lawrence Labratory Research - JacobIrwin
http://newscenter.lbl.gov/news-releases/2011/08/15/daya-bay-first/

======
dekhn
OP: can you fix the title? It's "Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory"
(include 'Berkeley' so people don't get it confused with Lawrence Livermore,
which is named for the same person, E.O. Lawrence, but is in Livermore, CA)
(fix spelling of Laboratory)

